# American Adventure 05/08



## ashless (May 6, 2008)

It was such a nice day i decided to have a wander around the old American Adventure, the why's and wherefores have been covered in jon_nic's excellent write up so i'll just put up some of my pics and stop talking! 

The "heads" still looking good.






Inside the "mountain" amusement area type thingy















Back outside, parts of the railway track still remain where it was difficult to remove





Shops still clinging on, some still have power and running water!






























Must of hurt passing this sucker! 





And finally, spotted two fox cubs playing in the sun


----------



## Mr Sam (May 6, 2008)

cool fox spottage there


----------



## fire*fly (May 6, 2008)

cool pictures & very cute foxes


----------



## johno23 (May 7, 2008)

Great pics mate,looks like a chilled out place these days,sad to see it this way though,had some good days there.Well if nothing else it was worth it to see the fox cubs.

good work


----------



## turkey (May 7, 2008)

good stuff mate, when I tried this about a year ago I got rumbled by security within 5 minutes...


----------



## Drama Queen (May 7, 2008)

Good pics I remember going round there as a kid I used to love it its a shame its shut down.I was unaware that you were a lost kid though
oh and cute foxes


----------



## nursepayne (May 7, 2008)

Adorable foxeys!!!


----------



## King Al (May 7, 2008)

Cool pics, its good to see some more of the place


----------



## BrickMan (May 7, 2008)

mint to see foxcubs! haven't seen any IN YEARS!!!


----------



## johno23 (May 7, 2008)

Does anyone remember these from the good old days of American Adventure?
This one was won on the "fools gold"attraction,where you had to pan for gold bits in water and sand.Dont know about fools gold,I think we were the only fools for actually paying to do it





This is now a collectors item,sealed bids in an envelope please


----------



## thompski (May 7, 2008)

I've got three of 'em, though I think one was from Lego Land. When I were a kid I thought they were something special!


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 8, 2008)

ashless said:


> ]



did you find any


----------



## DJhooker (May 8, 2008)

Is the AA abandoned now? I remember going there on a school trip!


----------



## Foxylady (May 8, 2008)

Awwwww, fox cubs! How cute is that.
Enjoyed your photos and tour, ash. Nice one.


----------



## jon_nic (May 9, 2008)

very nice pictures ashless, I never had time to go inside the buildings but I doubt they will be around for much longer. cool pics of the fox's, it shows that the place is very much alive with wildlife and should be made in to a nature reserve or something.


JOHNO23, I have one of those "gold" medals too, it was such a con, we were just paying for the plasitc medal, regardless of the gold that was found.

for those still hungry for more AA pictures, my report is here:
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=4504


----------



## Philb (May 10, 2008)

*Video footage*

I was there fairly recently and managed to get some video footage of the general area down by the [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzRgO-KYObY"]Pier [/ame]and of the [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LED6DToPES4"]Indian Heads and shopping mall[/ame].

Phil.


----------



## Cerberus (May 10, 2008)

WTF - thats the oddest toilet shot I've seen!

Nice report, didn't realise this place was still intact.


----------



## jon_nic (May 10, 2008)

excellent video ,Philb. it shows what a ghost town feel the place has when you walk through the site!


----------



## WillPS (May 12, 2008)

Excellent to see more pictures .

If anyone fancies taking a tour guide with a lot of knowledge on the place, do let me know!

With regards to the demolition, I think the Aztec Kingdom (where the faces are) and the area around the old entrance are safe. These are the bits that were actually built in 1985 for Britannia Park, and they're likely to be of use for a new leisure operator (which I think is DCC's preferred option still).

I'd really love to see the place reopened somehow or other.


----------



## MD (May 13, 2008)

good videos phil
is there any security there now?
looks like a peaceful expore


----------



## Ancient Mariner (May 13, 2008)

Those videos are very nostalgic. I remember having a beer or two in that bar in the mall some years ago when the whole park was open and before the main entrance subsided. RIP AA..


----------



## firefly (Apr 29, 2009)

*american adventure*



ashless said:


> It was such a nice day i decided to have a wander around the old American Adventure, the why's and wherefores have been covered in jon_nic's excellent write up so i'll just put up some of my pics and stop talking!
> 
> The "heads" still looking good.
> 
> ...



i remember goin here when i was about 12 ish they had a comp to get a hole in one over lake onto little island and you won a car always remember that mind u it was a bit of a rip off back in the day not alot for yr money or so my folkes said


----------



## RichardB (Jul 18, 2009)

I came across an American Adventure sticker on a Volvo at John o' Groats, of all places.


----------



## ashless (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha! Nicely spotted chap!


----------



## gjmgjm (Aug 14, 2009)

Good pictures.....still sad....first ever rollacoaster I went on was there, The Missile??? I think it was called. Infact my cousin's other half lost his job when it closed. Think if I went I end up upsetting me self


----------



## dp_mans856 (Aug 17, 2009)

just thought id let you all know if you didnt already the final parts ( indian heads ) have been knocked down. All that remains is the pier


----------



## DCShaw (Sep 9, 2009)

I remember going here several times when I was little.

Still got pics of me and my uncle on the log flume and the missle. Didnt even know it had closed down till now!


----------

